

Dutch minister keen to turn Amsterdam in Europe’s startup capital - wkneepkens
http://startupjuncture.com/2014/10/17/dutch-minister-keen-turn-amsterdam-europes-startup-capital/

======
poseid
... and, Berlin, Barecelona, Zurich, Munich, ... too

